# [MxM, SFW/~NSFW, Long-term] Looking for a new RP partner or two.



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 13, 2022)

Heyo, I haven't posted on the forum in a while, but I thought I'd swing by and see if anyone would be interested in RPing with me. 

I've been RPing for a pretty long time, and I've been wanting to improve my writing more recently, so in terms of length I'm hoping for _anyone willing to write up to 2 or 3 paragraphs _at the very max, but reply length varies with me depending on what's going on. I care more about story/plot than smut, but I am willing to do smut if it's appropriate to the RP and characters have formed enough of a bond with each other. I can do pretty much any scenario/genre of RP, from modern to sci-fi to fantasy to whatever really, but I'd prefer something with action or something more laidback/relaxed. I am also a fan of certain fandoms like the SCP foundation, the Backrooms, Lovecraftian horror.

I have no pre-planned plots or ideas, but I much prefer to discuss ideas for a story and whatnot with my partner. For the rest, I have plenty of characters to pick from, each with their own backstory and whatnot. (Anthrofied) Pokémon are also an option if that interests you. I live in the EU, which is relevant for timezones, but I always try and respond as soon as I can. Discord has my preference for platform, but I could potentially also work with telegram if absolutely necessary.

Please also keep in mind that I deal with some mental health related issues, so please keep it in mind and feel free to give me a friendly reminder if I haven't responded or replied.

If any of this sounds interesting to you or up your alley, feel free to send me a PM on here, or add me on Discord (HalfDeadHyena#9434) directly, as long as you let me know you got my tag from this post/forum. And feel free to leave any questions if you have them!

Hope to talk to some of you soon!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 15, 2022)

Bump


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 22, 2022)

Bump


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 30, 2022)

Bump


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 30, 2022)

Oh, I'd love to try that, ngl..


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 30, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Oh, I'd love to try that, ngl..


Send me a PM with your Discord (or whatever you prefer)


----------



## whitetail91991 (Dec 16, 2022)

Sent a friend request over discord my friend would love to discuss some plots


----------

